# Halbbildfehler bei MPEG-Ausgabe von DV-Material



## irisan (19. April 2010)

mein Film soll sendefähig sein, ich krieg ihn aber  zurück mit Verweis auf fürchterlich viele Halbbildfehler.
Das Originalmaterial ist Mini-DV, der fertige Film wurde so aus Final Cut Pro ausgeben. Die Einstellungen schaun also so aus: Bit Rate: 30.34 Mbps
DV - PAL, 720 × 576, 4:3, 25 fps, 28.80 Mbps
dann hab ich ihn mit Compressor als MPEG ausgegeben. Als mir gesagt wurde, die Halbbilddominanz wäre falsch habe ich ihn nochmal mit Compressor ausgegeben und die Halbbilddominanz manuell auf "obere" geändert. Trotzdem sind die Fehler noch da und am Röhrenbildschirm flimmernd.

Die Vorgaben für die Ausgabe sind:


> • MPG muß als Program-Stream (IBP) angeliefert werden
> • MPEG 2, (falls die Software diese Angabe erlaubt: MP@ML)
> • Video-Format: 720 x 576 Bildpunkte 4:3 oder 16:9, Frame-Rate: 25.00 fps
> Nominale Bitrate: 15.000 kbit/s bzw. 15 MBit/s VBR oder CBR (variable oder Constante Bitrate)
> ...



das ausgangsmaterial ist DV pal, dann sollte der ausgegebene film wenn nichts verändert worden ist doch auch diese halbbilddominanz haben, oder? Ich habe ihn damals aus Final cut ausgegeben mit "aktuelle Einstellungen beibehalten" weil ich meinte, da könnte am wenigsten passieren.
Oder kann es sein, dass durch eingefügte Bilder im Film das Problem entstanden sein könnte?
Das Projekt hab ich leider so nicht mehr, was soll ich tun?

hilfe bitte!


----------



## chmee (19. April 2010)

Hast Du Dir denn zumindest mal Zeiten nennen lassen, wo die Fehler auftreten?
Hast Du selbst mal das Material auf nem TV angeschaut? (Röhre, analog)
Haben die Fehler vielleicht etwas mit Skalieren zu tun? Videosequenzen vergrößert?

Wenn Du sagst, dass das Problem auftritt, so hört sich das an, als ob es nicht durchgängig ist, ergo muss man nun rausfinden

(1) welche die richtige Halbbildreihenfolge ist
(2) ob es dazugepackte Sequenzen sind, die den Fehler haben
(3) ob das Material an sich einen Fehler hat.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. April 2010)

Halbbild-Folge einfach umdrehen kann nur dann sauber funktionieren, wenn du es in den
Projekteinstellungen und wenn nötig auch in der Interpretation des Rohmaterials korrigierst.
Das Ändern der Halbbildfolge bei einer fertig geschnittenen Videodatei zerstört jede Blende,
jede im Schnitt hinzugefügte Animation (z.B. von Schrift, Grafikelementen oder Videoeffekten),
ja genaugenommen sogar jeden Hartschnitt.

Du schreibst, dass du das Projekt nicht mehr hast. Das bedeutet leider viel Arbeit für dich.
Eine einfache Lösung auf Knopfdruck gibt es da nicht.

Gruß
Martin


----------

